# Ernie's Art



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, I finally decided to try to post some pix directly to the forum. To make it more monumental, they won't even be slippers, or even plants for that matter! I think if you click on the pix, they get bigger. Magic? Nope, guys can do that.  But, as always, not to the size that suits everyone. Hey, give me a break, it's my first time. If needed, I'll make them bigger next time. 

First, since it's playoff season and the Pens are contenders... my personal goalie mask. Eat your heart out Robin Street-Morris! Ever try these media???  Yep, this is what protects my mug when I'm between the pipes. The missing chips of color are strike marks that might otherwise represent stitches on my face. I did it myself and it is a replica of Tommy Barrasso's 1991 mask in which he and some jokers named Lemieux, Jagr, Stevens, Francis, Trottier, Coffey, Mullen, Murphy, Dineen, Recchi, et al led the Pittsburgh Penguins to a(nother) Stanley Cup. *GO PENS!!! *







Next, I like to sketch and one of my passions is _Corydoras_ catfish. Pencil on paper this time.  I think I did these in high school. 
_Corydoras schwartzi_



_Corydoras pygmaeus_



As Jim Blanford always says, "Thanks for looking".  

-Ernie


----------



## swamprad (Apr 13, 2008)

Not bad!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 14, 2008)

Not bad not bad at all!

Ramon


----------



## streetmorrisart (Apr 14, 2008)

Sweeet!

You should practice this one, Ernie: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/99/DetroitRedWings.png (Actually, let's see if they can make it out of the first round first...)

Nice Corydoras. I've always thought they'd make a great addition to a big Amazonian tank. Just a small tetra tank for now. Someday though!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 14, 2008)

Q: you post the thumbnail to the Forum, then link the thumbnail to a big image on your website? or is the larger image stored on the Slipper Talk server - in other words = How did you do that?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 14, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Q: you post the thumbnail to the Forum, then link the thumbnail to a big image on your website? or is the larger image stored on the Slipper Talk server - in other words = How did you do that?



I just followed the directions at one of the Sticky posts??? To backtrack, I made the images less than the limit (whatever the heck that was) then saved to my desktop then started a new post, clicked the "Manage Attachments" button below and added the four jpegs, wrote some stuff and added the jpegs to the message by placing the cursor where desired then clicking the paperclip and selecting the appropriate file for that place. Make sense? 

-Ernie


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 15, 2008)

Like a refrigerator, 
Open the door, the light goes on - I Must Read Sticky Posts
Thanks 
Leo


----------



## Ernie (Apr 15, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Like a refrigerator,
> Open the door, the light goes on - I Must Read Sticky Posts



LEO! Close the damn refrigerator door- what're you trying to do?! Refrigerate the entire forum???!!!  

-Ernie


----------



## Ernie (Jun 22, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> Sweeet!
> 
> You should practice this one, Ernie: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/99/DetroitRedWings.png (Actually, let's see if they can make it out of the first round first...)



A little late but... Blah. I've not watched so much hockey since the early 90s. Watching the draft as I type. Always next year. GO PENS! 

-Ernie


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 22, 2008)

They made a really fine showing, Ernie, and I doubt much will change next year--lots of nights up late here at the drawing board or watering plants with the finals on in the background! I'm more a "fan" of certain players than I am of specific teams, and lots of my favs have retired. Nice to see Larionov is making it to the Hall of Fame--no surprise there, but Bure not getting in this year is.


----------

